# 190 VIC pre-invite



## prandood (Feb 13, 2019)

Hi All,

Did anyone receive VIC pre-invite for ANZSCO 261111 ICT Business Analyst? I received NSW pre-invite today, but really wanted to apply for Vic since my preferred destination is Mel. 

Just trying to understand the timelines given that 189 is almost out of picture for now with 75 points :tsk:

My Timeline as below:
EOI lodged: 11/02/19
190 NSW pre-invite: 13/02/19
190 VIC pre-invite: :fingerscrossed:
189 invite: ray:

Points breakup: (PTE-20, Age-25, Edu-15, Emp-15) Total 75 + 5 (SN)


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Same points... did not receive NSW invite.. unfortunate 

Also states do not send invites out at the same time.


----------



## kchellappa2k6 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi,

Do we need to apply separately with NSW or VIC state website for 190 visa type?

Or EOI only? Based on the EOI the respective state will send the pre invite?

Please clarify.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

kchellappa2k6 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do we need to apply separately with NSW or VIC state website for 190 visa type?
> 
> ...


EOI only.


----------



## kchellappa2k6 (Aug 5, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Romani (May 5, 2015)

Hey congrats! From which email ID did you receive the invitation and when did you submit your EOI?


----------



## bajis (Jan 15, 2019)

outrageous_view said:


> Same points... did not receive NSW invite.. unfortunate
> 
> Also states do not send invites out at the same time.


Wow, puzzling isn't it? Same 75+5 points with English=20. Was NSW looking for more experience then? Looks like it...


----------



## NKK_AUS (May 21, 2018)

Romani said:


> Hey congrats! From which email ID did you receive the invitation and when did you submit your EOI?


Hi,

Do we see the invite in skillselect or we know it only when we receive the email?

Thanks,


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

prandood said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Did anyone receive VIC pre-invite for ANZSCO 261111 ICT Business Analyst? I received NSW pre-invite today, but really wanted to apply for Vic since my preferred destination is Mel.
> 
> ...


First of all, Congratulations prandood for your 190 NSW pre-invite. Regarding your query on Victoria invitation, haven't heard Victoria sending pre-invites for 190 for a long time. 
Recommendation would be to go ahead and upload required documents and pay $300 AUD to NSW and get the 190 NSW Invitation to Apply (ITA / final invite). Thereafter, you have 60 days to make up your mind whether you want to go ahead with 190 NSW or wait for 190 VIC.

Good Luck!


----------



## auspr17 (May 6, 2017)

Is Victoria preferred over NSW ?? if yes could somebody put some points forward or explain the same. Thanks


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

auspr17 said:


> Is Victoria preferred over NSW ?? if yes could somebody put some points forward or explain the same. Thanks


1. Haven't heard anything of the sort regarding your query. 
2. Haven't heard 190 Victoria pre-invites for a long time.
3. Good Luck to you for your PTE. Increase your PTE score and get 20 points for English.


----------



## prandood (Feb 13, 2019)

Romani said:


> Hey congrats! From which email ID did you receive the invitation and when did you submit your EOI?


Hi,

Same email id used to register the EOI.


----------



## prandood (Feb 13, 2019)

shekharghosh7 said:


> First of all, Congratulations prandood for your 190 NSW pre-invite. Regarding your query on Victoria invitation, haven't heard Victoria sending pre-invites for 190 for a long time.
> Recommendation would be to go ahead and upload required documents and pay $300 AUD to NSW and get the 190 NSW Invitation to Apply (ITA / final invite). Thereafter, you have 60 days to make up your mind whether you want to go ahead with 190 NSW or wait for 190 VIC.
> 
> Good Luck!


Hi 

Thanks, yeah did that and got ITA on 14th. But waiting for the 11th draw of 189. I know ISCAH prediction says no 75 pointers in ICT BA for a long time but I am not sure if I look at the invites in last round. Almost all 80 pointers were invited till 4th Feb, so assuming a healthy round of invites in Mar there seems to be a slim chance for 75 pointers too!

At least that's the hope 😄


----------



## prandood (Feb 13, 2019)

shekharghosh7 said:


> auspr17 said:
> 
> 
> > Is Victoria preferred over NSW ?? if yes could somebody put some points forward or explain the same. Thanks
> ...


Agree, it is not a preference due to any specific reason, purely personal. For my case I have friends there else I would even prefer Sydney as it has more ICT BA jobs! There could be other considerations too like more crowding in Sydney but better weather, etc. Cost of living is probably almost same.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

prandood said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks, yeah did that and got ITA on 14th. But waiting for the 11th draw of 189. I know ISCAH prediction says no 75 pointers in ICT BA for a long time but I am not sure if I look at the invites in last round. Almost all 80 pointers were invited till 4th Feb, so assuming a healthy round of invites in Mar there seems to be a slim chance for 75 pointers too!
> 
> At least that's the hope 😄


Good Luck prandood


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

prandood said:


> Agree, it is not a preference due to any specific reason, purely personal. For my case I have friends there else I would even prefer Sydney as it has more ICT BA jobs! There could be other considerations too like more crowding in Sydney but better weather, etc. Cost of living is probably almost same.


PTE 20 matters a lot. Good Luck!


----------

